# Critters that feed on sweet potato leaves??



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Besides insects does anyone have a problem with 4 legged critters getting their sweet potato plants? I had a groundhog eat a few leaves off an ornamental variety a couple years ago but it didn't eat much. So I was wondering if anyone else has had a critter problem. I've got lovely land for sweet potatoes and plan on planting castor beans around the plot (kept the groundhogs and raccoons away better than a fence last year) so hopefully that will work again this year. If not I guess I'll be trapping and shooting small invaders. Doesn't really matter if I get a lot of sweet potatoes. Dd and dh are the only ones who eat them and they don't eat many. It's just something I can get free and will keep the soil from being bare in spots. And if I do end up with a huge harvest I can always sell some.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. Deer love them! This is the first year we have had anywhere near a decent harvest because this is the first year we managed to keep deer away for the whole growing season. Voles also eat the leaves - we used to think they only went after the tubers until we found a nest that was just filled with 2" pieces of sweet potato vines with the leaves stripped off.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Too many cats around there for voles to survive long. I may have to put some bright orange snow fence around the whole plot. That would keep deer and rabbits out.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

"Dear Bambi" destroyed mine by eating all the leaves of my sweet potatoes and special yams (purple, etc.); not sure if any other creature partook or had a chance. I knew voles eat the tubers; I didn't know they ate vines/leaves.

Does orange fencing work? I have some; I would love to try growing them again and get something for my efforts.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have heard the orange snow fence does work but I've never tried it.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> I have heard the orange snow fence does work but I've never tried it.


When there is ample other better food, a 2' fence will stop a deer. Then a 3' will keep them out for awhile. Eventually 4' is just a hop if they know that there are beets, chard, or sweet potatoes on the other side. Six of us grew sweet potatoes this year in the community gardens. Three were grown under a chicken wire canopy. Two grew them behind 4' fencing. One did nothing. Deer grazed on some leaves which grew through the chicken wire. Deer went over both of the 4' fences a few times before the leaves were made to taste nasty. Vines on the 6th never got much longer than 2' long but the gardener did get a few decent tubers.

Martin


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Paquebot said:


> Deer went over both of the 4' fences a few times before the leaves *were made to taste nasty*.


How so?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

My deer repellent has been proven to be quite efficient. A tablespoon or so of Louisiana Supreme Garlic Hot Sauce to a quart of urine. Let ferment in the sun for a few days. Apply with a spray bottle. Deer jumped my 4' fence twice. First time was to eat some sweet potato leaves. Second time was to find out that it wasn't worth the effort. 

Martin


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Paquebot said:


> My deer repellent has been proven to be quite efficient. A tablespoon or so of Louisiana Supreme Garlic Hot Sauce to a quart of urine. Let ferment in the sun for a few days. Apply with a spray bottle. Deer jumped my 4' fence twice. First time was to eat some sweet potato leaves. Second time was to find out that it wasn't worth the effort.


I have a few sweet potatoes sprouting in the basement. How often do you apply? Or did your hoofed rodents figure it out the 1st time?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

After the first time using the spray on most of the 32' row, didn't even have to go inside the garden after that. Jusr had to refresh a few leaves on both ends now and then. A deer's nose is very sensitive and just the smell was enough. This was the first year with a fence around my main plot but that combination also worked the 3 previous years. Even without a fence, only had to spritz a few top leaves now and then. 

Martin


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

DH found some orange snow fence very cheap at an auction. I thought "YIPPEE! This will keep out the rabbits!" You should see the holes those darn rabbits chewed through the plastic then it was a buffet for them. I've even seen adults shimmy through metal 2" x 4" mesh fence. No deer problems due to several big dogs.


----------



## rowan57 (Sep 30, 2009)

Cows love 'em.

To fence Rabbits out, you need to go about a foot down and a foot out (away from the fence) with chicken wire, or chainlink. Anything else they will just chuckle over.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Well piddle. Guess I'll be feeding the rabbits there. Good thing they don't like okra, gourds and castor beans. I've had rabbits go right through chain link, until I wrapped chicken wire around that, but then the groundhogs dug right under. 

No cows to worry about.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a feeling Martin's recipe would discourage other "leaf eaters." I always used Sunlight detergent for insects; that would also probably work. However, the last time I used it, I think I made it too strong; my plants weren't happy. I have cayennes in the fridge I need to do something with and urine is something readily available so I can make up a modified batch for free. Why not?

Not sure where to put that lovely orange fencing now...


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

My mix will also work to keep rabbits away. I use it at home at the base of pole beans whenever I suspect that there may be a rabbit around. With a bush bean, one can afford to lose a few leaves. Pole beans don't last long when a piece of the stem is missing!

Martin


----------

